# Imodium - Best time to take



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I've seemed have tried all the prescription meds that is supposed to slow down your transit time. I still find imodium to work the best for me. But I'm having trouble figuring out when best to take it. Of course the instructions say take 2 after your first loose bowel movement. Then 1 additional pill after the next two loose bowel movements.

So I've been using this method but it doesn't really seem to help. I find that it moderately helps me that day...then the next day I'm ok. But then I'm back to same old loose stools, incomplete evacuation, etc. I used to become constipated...but after 10 years of taking this I feel its not working as well.

I've asked a few different gastro doctors and they each tell me something different. Do any of you have sure steadfast rules as to when to take it. One doctor said to take 1-2 pills 30 minutes before a meal. Others say after. Some say only if you have loose stools. I cant figure out what works to maintain a normal lifestyle.

Any experiences or suggestions?


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have IBS-D and take Lomotil as a preventative. My doctor recommends taking it an hour at least before going anywhere.


----------



## imabrown (Apr 26, 2018)

Was just told by doctor to take one Imodium at night before bed. It has worked wonders for me. Even the next day I am pain free. Try this for a few days. Just one at night. Feel better than I have in years.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

imabrown said:


> Was just told by doctor to take one Imodium at night before bed. It has worked wonders for me. Even the next day I am pain free. Try this for a few days. Just one at night. Feel better than I have in years.


I'll try that. I've never had pain with my IBS-D unless its the pain associated with really bad watery diarrhea. But I rarely have pain that some people talk about.


----------



## Brian72 (Apr 11, 2018)

I was also put on lomotil and it worked great for me. Before that, I'd take Imodium twice daily. One in the morning and once at night..

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brian72 said:


> I was also put on lomotil and it worked great for me. Before that, I'd take Imodium twice daily. One in the morning and once at night..
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Did you find Lomotil works better than Imodium? If so, how is it better?


----------



## Brian72 (Apr 11, 2018)

AZGuy said:


> Did you find Lomotil works better than Imodium? If so, how is it better?


Yes. It worked very well for me. It really helped to calm my diarrhea. It's basically helps to regulate and slow down gut activity. I take it twice daily. It's not a complete cure but it helped me at least have some control and be able to function more normally. Imodium can still be taken too if you have a bad day.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have better luck with Lomotil than Imodium. The latter makes my intestines feel tight and uncomfortable and it doesn't stop my multiple BMs as good as Lomotil does. The drawback is that Lomotil requires a prescription, but it is cheap.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

bushja1 said:


> I have better luck with Lomotil than Imodium. The latter makes my intestines feel tight and uncomfortable and it doesn't stop my multiple BMs as good as Lomotil does. The drawback is that Lomotil requires a prescription, but it is cheap.


Yes. I've now been doing this 1 imodium at night and I feel like I still have diarrhea but with a cork in it. Like I'm just waiting for the day for it to explode out. however my stools have been a bit more formed. But I am now starting to feel some light cramping. So maybe I'll ask my doctor for a Lomotil prescription. See how that works.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

can we get lomotil in the UK?


----------



## Brian72 (Apr 11, 2018)

Friday said:


> can we get lomotil in the UK?


I really don't know.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian72 (Apr 11, 2018)

AZGuy said:


> Yes. I've now been doing this 1 imodium at night and I feel like I still have diarrhea but with a cork in it. Like I'm just waiting for the day for it to explode out. however my stools have been a bit more formed. But I am now starting to feel some light cramping. So maybe I'll ask my doctor for a Lomotil prescription. See how that works.


I totally agree with bushja1. Imodium can somewhat help but it's more of a bandaid. Lomotil actually works to slow down gut activity which really helped me immensely. I was actually kinda pissed. Was almost 2 yrs. dealing with IBS-D and many failed prescriptions before they gave me this. I was having the big D without even eating. The lomotil did wonders for me.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian72 (Apr 11, 2018)

Brian72 said:


> I really don't know.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


It's also called diphenoxylate-atropine

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I tried Viberzi also. I like Lomotil a little better because Viberzi seems to have more side effects. It is also extremely expensive, even when covered by insurance. Lomotil is now on the same list as controlled substances and takes a special prescription. It's being lumped in with opioids I guess. My doctor thought that is ridiculous but what can you do?


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

bushja1 said:


> I tried Viberzi also. I like Lomotil a little better because Viberzi seems to have more side effects. It is also extremely expensive, even when covered by insurance. Lomotil is now on the same list as controlled substances and takes a special prescription. It's being lumped in with opioids I guess. My doctor thought that is ridiculous but what can you do?


Viberzi made me worse. I tried both dosages of the 75mg and 100mg. They were sample packs and I'm glad my gastro let me try them. It was way too costly to afford...and they didn't work anyways. They just made my stool sticky. It really didn't slow down my system in the slightest.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I just got my prescription for Lomotil. My doctor says start off with 1 a day. Then if that doesn't help work up to 3x a day. Just curious if anyone has any dosing suggestions as to the best time to take the pills. Before or after meals? Before or after loose stools (like how Imodium directions are) etc?


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I just take mine as a preventative, so I take it first thing in the morning and more throughout the day. For me they seem to work for about 4 hours. If I'm not doing anything I don't take any.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

Take as you needed. No need to care too much. It would not cause you addiction.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Desert Fox said:


> Take as you needed. No need to care too much. It would not cause you addiction.


I'm not worried about addiction. I'm trying to find the most effective time of day to take for all-day relief.


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

I feel your pain. I've had IBS-D for about four years now. Been prescribed a bunch of medications but they all made me feel worse. Imodium has been the only saving grace for me. But it's not foolproof. On a typical day, I have to go #2 within an hour of waking up. If I go with no problems, I don't take the Imodium. But if I have to go more than twice before leaving for work and they've gotten progressively looser, I take an Imodium before I leave the house. 9 times out of 10 that one Imodium gets me through the day with no issues. But lately I've been having a new issue. I'll have an almost normal #2 in the morning so I won't take anything. Then either late morning or early afternoon, I'll suddenly feel urgency to go. The diarrhea appears seemingly out of nowhere with practically no warning. Obviously not fun to deal with at work. When this happens I take an Imodium immediately, but sometimes once the floodgates are open it becomes obvious that one pill won't be enough.

This happened to me today. Felt totally fine, ate incredibly boring food between 9am and 3pm (hard boiled eggs, avocado, decaf green tea, apple, white rice), then all of a sudden there it was. Took the first Imodium hoping to stop it in its tracks but no dice. Just took the second. I recently started taking a probiotic recommended by my chiropractor, I'm wondering if maybe that is the causing the worsening symptoms lately. I'm going to stop it for a while and see if there is any improvement. I might ask my doctor about Lomotil for myself too, though I really hate the idea of taking pills every day. I'm also going to see a nutritionist tomorrow that hopefully can help me figure out what foods I should be eating and avoiding. I've tried elimination diets, I already avoid a lot of the foods that trigger most people, but I still don't know what the underlying cause is.

How is the Lomotil working for you?


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

mb83 said:


> I feel your pain. I've had IBS-D for about four years now. Been prescribed a bunch of medications but they all made me feel worse. Imodium has been the only saving grace for me. But it's not foolproof. On a typical day, I have to go #2 within an hour of waking up. If I go with no problems, I don't take the Imodium. But if I have to go more than twice before leaving for work and they've gotten progressively looser, I take an Imodium before I leave the house. 9 times out of 10 that one Imodium gets me through the day with no issues. But lately I've been having a new issue. I'll have an almost normal #2 in the morning so I won't take anything. Then either late morning or early afternoon, I'll suddenly feel urgency to go. The diarrhea appears seemingly out of nowhere with practically no warning. Obviously not fun to deal with at work. When this happens I take an Imodium immediately, but sometimes once the floodgates are open it becomes obvious that one pill won't be enough.
> 
> This happened to me today. Felt totally fine, ate incredibly boring food between 9am and 3pm (hard boiled eggs, avocado, decaf green tea, apple, white rice), then all of a sudden there it was. Took the first Imodium hoping to stop it in its tracks but no dice. Just took the second. I recently started taking a probiotic recommended by my chiropractor, I'm wondering if maybe that is the causing the worsening symptoms lately. I'm going to stop it for a while and see if there is any improvement. I might ask my doctor about Lomotil for myself too, though I really hate the idea of taking pills every day. I'm also going to see a nutritionist tomorrow that hopefully can help me figure out what foods I should be eating and avoiding. I've tried elimination diets, I already avoid a lot of the foods that trigger most people, but I still don't know what the underlying cause is.
> 
> How is the Lomotil working for you?


I've had more issues with probiotics than anything. I honestly don't find them helpful at all. I think the studies are more for folks with constipation. But folks with diarrhea I think its worse. I would stay away from eggs and apples. Both are irritants and I've read many places apples can make you go more.

I understand what you mean with Imodium. I'm the same way. If I have a good solid stool in the morning I might be brave enough not to take it. But I go more than once..I usually just take the 2 pills. And then 1 pill after each time like the instructions. I tried the 1 pill at night before bed and it worked nicely for about 3-4 days. Then it really didn't do anything. So basically I plan a day ahead for everything. The day before I HAVE to be somewhere I will take 2-4 pills so I know the next day I will be in more control.

I haven't started the lomotil mainly cause I'm some antibiotics for another issues. So I want to finish those before I start the lomotil, otherwise I might confuse the effects or side effects of either drug. So I'm sticking with trusty imodium for the next week.


----------



## joeelia1 (Jan 24, 2017)

AZGuy said:


> I'll try that. I've never had pain with my IBS-D unless its the pain associated with really bad watery diarrhea. But I rarely have pain that some people talk about.


I agree, 1 right before bed is the best in my opinion. The way I see it, is you want to prevent a loose stool, not just treat it. A lot of which I do strongly believe comes from anxiety and some kind of depression. Anxiety is at its highest in the morning when your body is beginning to wake up, so is everything else inside of you. If you prevent an overactive digestive system from creating the diarrhea, you will most likely have a better day to day. I tend to also find imodium to not only the best, but also you will create a tolerance if you use it every single day. I like to use half an imodium before bed every 2-3 days.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

joeelia1 said:


> I agree, 1 right before bed is the best in my opinion. The way I see it, is you want to prevent a loose stool, not just treat it. A lot of which I do strongly believe comes from anxiety and some kind of depression. Anxiety is at its highest in the morning when your body is beginning to wake up, so is everything else inside of you. If you prevent an overactive digestive system from creating the diarrhea, you will most likely have a better day to day. I tend to also find imodium to not only the best, but also you will create a tolerance if you use it every single day. I like to use half an imodium before bed every 2-3 days.


I too feel like imodium loses it's effectiveness taking it consistently. When I was doing 1 pill at night i had a couple good days but still felt like i was backing up stool throughout my digestive system until after a few days..it just all comes out. Maybe your method of half a pill ever few days is better.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Totally depressed about the Lomotil. I thought it was going to be my lifesaver like so many people have claimed. The first day was great. I felt good. But day 2 and I was just as bad. Feel dizzy, blurred vision and about 6 hours after taking it some numbness in my right arm/hands. I only took 1 pill too. I'm so disgusted with everything. No meds seem to work at all for me. I'm literally trapped at home. I can never make any plans to do anything.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Dang that sucks. Sorry AZ. Wish there was something we could do.


----------



## Tomcat77 (Jun 13, 2018)

mb83 said:


> I feel your pain. I've had IBS-D for about four years now. Been prescribed a bunch of medications but they all made me feel worse. Imodium has been the only saving grace for me. But it's not foolproof. On a typical day, I have to go #2 within an hour of waking up. If I go with no problems, I don't take the Imodium. But if I have to go more than twice before leaving for work and they've gotten progressively looser, I take an Imodium before I leave the house. 9 times out of 10 that one Imodium gets me through the day with no issues. But lately I've been having a new issue. I'll have an almost normal #2 in the morning so I won't take anything. Then either late morning or early afternoon, I'll suddenly feel urgency to go. The diarrhea appears seemingly out of nowhere with practically no warning. Obviously not fun to deal with at work. When this happens I take an Imodium immediately, but sometimes once the floodgates are open it becomes obvious that one pill won't be enough.
> 
> This happened to me today. Felt totally fine, ate incredibly boring food between 9am and 3pm (hard boiled eggs, avocado, decaf green tea, apple, white rice), then all of a sudden there it was. Took the first Imodium hoping to stop it in its tracks but no dice. Just took the second. I recently started taking a probiotic recommended by my chiropractor, I'm wondering if maybe that is the causing the worsening symptoms lately. I'm going to stop it for a while and see if there is any improvement. I might ask my doctor about Lomotil for myself too, though I really hate the idea of taking pills every day. I'm also going to see a nutritionist tomorrow that hopefully can help me figure out what foods I should be eating and avoiding. I've tried elimination diets, I already avoid a lot of the foods that trigger most people, but I still don't know what the underlying cause is.
> 
> How is the Lomotil working for you?


Hello,

I just want to say, that you have described my daily routine like 100% correct.
I have also problems with imodium after a few weeks of using it. It looks like its not working as it was before.

After lunch usually after 11 / 12 I feel like going to toilet (D), sometimes I can somehow manage not to go there and sometimes I am running like a crazy.

Another issue with me is : That I have problem on going to toilet outside the house, dont know why. Simply scared of public / company toilets ...


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven't thought about taking Imodium in the evening. Honestly, I feel like with the way my body works that would pretty much guarantee that I'd be pooping at work the next day. I'd much rather stick to my usual morning poops at home. But who knows, maybe I'll give it a try sometime.

Pretty sure the bad bought of IBS D I talked about in my original post was brought on by the probiotics from my chiropractor. I stopped taking them completely. It was bad. The nutritionist I saw put me on a punch of stuff including a new probiotic. None of it helped at all. Back to just Imodium right now, thinking about trying CBD oil if I can find out more info on it.


----------

